# Fenix HL50 vs. Armytek Tiara A1 Pro warm Headlamp Showdown.



## Woods Walker (Mar 11, 2016)

Normally I don't like this vs. that reviews unless the gear item has many similarities as is the case here. I couldn't make up my mind so purchased both however maybe we can save you from that same fate. Or maybe not? I had the HL50 for some time then got the Tiara A1 pro in late 2015. I use them both often as night hike, run and camp. This is not a technical review however will put up the numbers from the manufactures. That said I don't verify these unless something appears to be very off based on actual field use. I omitted the tier 4 options for the Tiara as this is a field use comparison, not a review of each light. I don't do disco in the field. Strobe and SOS were not evaluated as don't ever use them and probably never will. Also the battery check mode on T4 is absent despite what the manual say which needed to be downloaded. Personally I have have no reason to use T4 modes however if strobe and SOS are important to you the Tiara A1 Pro has those options, the HL50 not.


So let's take a look at both of them from the woods. A closed cell pad on thick moss works just fine for me.












The Tiara is running on a lithium ion 14500, the HL50 1xCR123.







These headlamps have enough things in common that a potential owner might struggle to decide. They do use a commonly available battery, 1XAA and have single switch operation. The LED is the same though that could change at anytime. Both have a neutral tint for those who prefer that over cool white. Both have the same basic form factor as they're 1XAA headlamps. So how are they difference?







From each manufacture.


*1. HL50:*




> Utilizes Cree XM-L2 T6 neutral white LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
> 
> 
> Uses one 3V CR123A Lithium battery or AA (Ni-MH, Alkaline) battery
> ...




*2. Tiara A1 Pro:* Subtract 7% for warm option but IMHO worth it. Not that you can actually see 7% different anyways.




> Firefly1: 0.15lm / 90d
> Firefly2: 1.7lm / 200h
> Main1: 10 lm / 25h
> Main2: 70 lm / 3h
> ...




So clearly there are differences but what do they mean in terms of actual use? I suppose that's the entire point of a field evaluation rather than just the numbers. The first aspect is shown in the previous photo. 


*Battery differences.*


*1. Tiara Pro A1 warm:*


The Tiara has lithium ion aka 14500 support and the HL50 can run 1xCR123 however not 14500 or 16340. If you like lithium ion support this is a BIG pro for the Tiara. It seems to run very well on them. To be fair I used the same AA LSD NiMH battery for each during the comparison hikes. The Tiara has a mode which allows for safe use of unprotected (running naked) lithium ion. Over discharging this battery type isn't a good idea. If set for lithium ion the light will shut down once the voltage gets to low. Maybe around 2.4 volts? Darn if I know and that's great but there is a problem. It can't be set for that battery type if using primaries because they have 1.2, 1.5 and 1.7 volts depending on chemistry which are below 2 and change. Ok fair enough but how is this a potential problem?




> To access the Menu press and hold the switch button (when the flashlight is switched off). It will switch on, go through the all available
> modes and then switch off again. After switching off, release the button quickly and click it rapidly again. The flashlight will enter the
> Menu and the LED will flash about 3 times a second.
> Now you can specify the battery type:
> ...




They list this warning in the manual however don't include a manual with the light.




> Do not specify the type of power source manually unless you use unprotected Li-Ion batteries different from those that are stated by
> default: 1xAA (for A1 Pro) / 1xCR123A (for C1 Pro).




Anyone sees where this is going? It's very possible to accidentally do that in the field. I know becasue it happened to me. If you don't have a lithium ion available pushing up the voltage above the threshold will allow the light to be cycled through the modes then corrected. Here I used two alkaline batteries to reset the light. 1.5 + 1.5 = 3 volts which is above 2 and change but below 4.2. Remember those chemistries for an individual AA operate below protected lithium ion circuitry voltage cut-off. If you set the light for unprotected 14500 and don't have one or an extra primary plus some wire the light is now dead.







I don't run naked (unprotected lithium ion) so the light will turn off without warning once the voltage drop triggers the protection circuit within the battery. If all of this is something you don't want to deal with just use alkaline, NiMH or lithium primaries. Both lights support lithium primaries (Energizer L91) but it seems the Tiara can't run the Tier 3 turbo aka highest of high mode well using them or at least that's been my observation. The rest of the modes are just fine so it's not a big deal. 


*2. HL50:*


If lithium ion support is part of what makes the Tiara Pro different running CR123 primaries in addition to AA primaries is the HL50's claim to fame. So how is this advantageous? First the runtimes are better than AAs secondly an already lighter and smaller headlamp just got more so. Beyond that it opens up more options in the field. Here are two lights which at times are carried in the field.







1. Surefire or other CR123 light in this case C2 using 2XCR123/M61LL.
2. 4/7 Mini XP-E 5A-Q3.


Both the Tiara and HL50 could use the 1XAA LSD NiMH battery from the Mini but the HL50 could use one of the 2XCR123 primaries from the C2. The C2/M61LL does 10+ hours regulated at 100 lumens with a declining taper once the regulation can't be supported. The HL50 can get longer runtimes using lower levels with the same batteries. But then again taking batteries away from a Surefire host with a Malkoff drop-in would be a hard decision in a pinch as the combo is so bomb proof. Still more options the better.


I give the HL50 the edge on battery differences but if you run mostly lithium ion the Tiara could have more versatility as you might have an extra 14500 in your pack or house in addition to AA primaries.


*Durability.*


Both headlamps appear well made. They both survived the brook dunk test. They both were worn on multiple outings in torrential rain without issue. I have accidentally dropped both but never did actual scientific drop tests. They both survived just fine but then again forest floor leaf litter can be especially kind in that regard. Some of the durability pros and cons.


*1. Tiara A1 Pro.*


I have read reports the Tiara's holder can tear if attempting to remove the headlamp for use as a stand alone light. The threads are better on the Tiara being square cut and anodized. The Tiara is made of thicker metal and just looks more substantial. The Tiara has highter stated drop and submersion claims but there seems to be more reports of issues online with water leaking etc than the HL50. Is that proof of anything? No sure as can't verify the few quality control reports I read. My example appears just fine.


*2. HL50.*


The HL50's holder is made of metal and can't see how anything could happen to it. It has fine triangular cut thread which aren't anodized. This surprised me, not sure why Fenix did this? Maybe something to do with the nature of the 1xAA extension? I don't know. The only plastic part on the HL50 is the 1XAA spacer and that's not even necessary for operation near as I could tell. 


Without actual testing for durability I can't say for certain which is better but based on simple observations the Tiara is a tank of a headlamp so giving it the edge with reservations. 


*Comfort.*


As this is subjective I will keep it short. For me the Tiara's holder/headband was more comfortable during winter than the HL50. Why? The all metal construction of the HL50 holder becomes a heat sink should it make contact with your forehead. In cold conditions you absolutely know it. However it can be worn over a thin cap mitigating this issue. The headlamp is smaller, more so when using 1XCR123. The bulk and weight difference in this configuration is noticeable compared to the Tiara.


Honestly I can't make up my mind so calling it a draw. Both are equally comfortable on my head all things considered.


*Beam and tint.*


The Tiara A1 has a floody beam which does have some throwy characteristics. It's not a total flood headlamp. The HL50 has a small reflector with XML-U2 LED. This is a big LED for such a small reflector giving the beam a combination of throw and flood. That said the HL50 has a more defined hot spot than the Tiara which doesn't use a traditional reflector. The Tiara for me works better in camp, HL50 on the trail but both can do either job. Both are technically listed as neutral white however the Tiara appears a good deal warmer than the HL50. I think maybe the majority might prefer the more neutral tint of the HL50 but to each their own. One pro to the greater throw of the HL50 is it can do some of the same tasks with less lumens. It's medium mode of 55 lumens is very comparable in actual use to the 70 lumens mode of the Tiara however has longer runtimes.


This is a tie. I really like both beams and tints. There will be beam shots in the field testing part of the comparison and video.


*Modes and UI.*


As stated this really isn't a review of both lights rather my field use impressions so won't be going into every aspect of their respective UIs rather what worked or didn't for me in the woods. You might have a different perspective and that's great. Unlike a technical evaluation much of this is subjective.


*Tiara A1 Pro.*


1. I liked Firefly 2 for low light camp applications. Firefly 1 is a novelty for my use. I just don't use that very very low mode much. 


2. The 10 lumen mode is fantastic, just fantastic for working in camp. Not ideal for night hiking or trail running but workable on dirt roads etc etc.


3. The 70 is great for trail running and hiking over rough ground. Too bad 1XAA battery can't support it for longer night hikes or when pushing very late into camp without changing the battery. 


I don't use the disco modes, 210 or tier 3 highest so don't have a field evaluation view on them beyond the obvious, It's really bright on the highest setting and seems more so with lithium ions. I still can't believe what can be achieved using 1XAA batteries these days. I think it's too hard to activate the highest mode if needed fast in field conditions so that could be another reason why it's not used more often. Also I instinctively don't want to use more battery power than necessary. The UI is more complicated than the HL50 however it can be easier as well if using just one mode as it clicks on or off using the same fast click.


*2. HL50.*


1. 3 / 4 lumen mode is nice for low risk camp chores plus it runs a long time. I think it's too low for using an axe etc etc.


2. 55 / 60 lumen medium mode is almost perfect in terms of output and runtime for trail work given the battery type.


3. 150 / 170 lumen high mode is rarely used.


4. 285 / 365 lumen "Burst". This is a burst mode that doesn't run continuously. It's easy to accidentally go into this mode. Those are the downsides, however it's also easy to intentionally go into this mode from any other then return to the previous setting. That easy access means on occasion I do use "Burst" to verify those glowing eye in the dark are just another curious fox or coyote. In comparison by the time I fool around with triple clicking the Tiara then working to get back to the previous mode often it's not worth the trouble.


The bottom line. The Tiara is better in camp, HL50 on the trail but both can do either job. I am giving the edge in modes and UI to the HL50 for it's good long running medium mode and simpler operation. I didn't like accidentally disabling the Tiara A1 Pro by a simple UI mistake requiring a horse and pony show to get it working (didn't have an lithium ion batteries on hand) however that could be interpreted as user error. Also didn't care for the difficult to get into Turbo then back. On the flip side one you get used to the Tiara's UI it's not so bad.


*Field testing.*


Both headlamps have seen their share of actual field use.












But I think the best measure is taking them on the exact same hike using the same battery. It's not really testing as these night hikes were part of my training anyways. The only thing done differently was dealing with two cameras and a dunk test for each light. The hike is around 4 miles at night through moderate terrain. This section of local trail is less used. Seen bear and bob cats which are always an experience, at least for me anyways. Basically it's not the the deepest recesses of the Amazon however not my yard either.


*1. Tiara A1 PRO field test comparision hike. GO!*







Have no idea how this came into being but here it is. The tint is actually warmer but without a comparison light the camera couldn't really translate the of the tint. Oddly enough the same can apply to the human eye as well or at least mine. Warmer looks warmer when compared directly to a cooler tinted light.







Nice floody beam but it's not a total wall of light. There is some throw. Most people prefer their headlamps on the floody side and won't be disappointed here. 

















Dunk test in one of 3 brooks on this section of trail.












I didn't see any water issues.







This is not a bear or bobcat but it's the best I could pull off for a critter encounter on that night hike.







I didn't take photos of the rock scampering or jogging parts of the hike as can't run a video camera, photo camera and do those activities at the same time without something bad happening. There is video which will be posted at the end. The wide floody yet still punchy beam worked well. It wasn't uncomfortable when running either. I though the headlamps might bounce around when first opening the box given it was larger than expected but not an issue.


*2. HL50 field test comparision hike. GO!*







Same turkey feather infested tree with maybe a few less feathers as this hike wasn't on the same night. This will remain forever a mystery.







More of a defined hot spot than the Tiara but still floody enough for camp use.












The dunk test.







Underwater without problems. Both headlamps were down longer than a simple dunk but didn't time it. 







The more defined beam gave the HL50 an edge for spotting trail markers or other features at lower lumens during the hike however as stated the Tiara is totally usable for hiking.







*Conclusion:*


Overall I am giving the HL50 an edge. If not for it's 55/60 lumen longer running medium mode and CR123 option I might have picked the Tiara. Both performed great during actual use so this is really a matter of personal preference and then by the slightest of degrees. Here is an overly long winded video for those who have too much time on their hands.




Thanks for looking.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 11, 2016)

Very interesting and informative post. I won a Tiara A1 and it is on its way. If you have the choice between Eneloop Pro and 14500 Li-Ion, what are the best between these two and do we have to change the settings to use these two types of cells? In the manual, it is not written but for the Pro, we have to.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 11, 2016)

I would and often do run it with a high quality 14500 lithium ion. That or a Duracell rebranded Eneloop pro which are commonly avalable locally. My prefered is 14500. Don't run alkaline unless you need to. Yes the light will run both as set from the factory. Near as I could tell the only downside is a more sudden shutdown once the protected 14500 circuit kicks in. Not the biggest deal as remember a warning flash last time it ran low but will keep a better mental note next time. 

Thanks for looking and enjoy your gear item!


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you. Do you know if we have to change the settings if we use 14500 instead of AA like the Pro?

Edit: sorry, I read again your answer and the regular Tiara doesn't need it.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 12, 2016)

No. The pro will run them without changing anything. The regular Tiara does not have the option. Just to clearify for those who are reading this.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 12, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> No. The pro will run them without changing anything. The regular Tiara does not have the option. Just to clearify for those who are reading this.



Took from the Tiara A1 Pro manual: "1clickforAA(A1Pro)/CR123A(C1Pro). § 2clicksfor14500Li-Ion(A1Pro)/18350orRCR123Li-Ion(C1Pro). After the choice is made the light will flash 1 or 2 times to show the battery.

In the manual of the Tiara A1 non pro, nothing is written.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 12, 2016)

Right but the pro will run lithium ion in either mode. The difference being in the lithium ion mode it won't discharge the battery too far however if running protected the battery will take care of it self even if lithium ion is not selected.

edit. If the standard Tiara UI is anything like my standard Preditor there is no option for running naked aka no protection within the battery.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 12, 2016)

We can run lithium and AA cells in the regular Tiara and we don't have to program wich one we want to use. In the Pro, we have to program it. Right?


----------



## chadvone (Mar 12, 2016)

Yes, you should program it of you are using Li-ion.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 12, 2016)

chadvone said:


> Yes, you should program it of you are using Li-ion.



But not in the regular tiara because they don't talk about it. If I'm correct, why we have to in the Pro and don't have in the regular?


----------



## chadvone (Mar 12, 2016)

I am not sure how the non-pro version works. but programming is needed in the Pro for the battery state indication to work properly.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 12, 2016)

The non-pro must not have the battery state indication so that's why the programming is not written in the manual. Thank you.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 14, 2016)

gyzmo2002 said:


> The non-pro must not have the battery state indication so that's why the programming is not written in the manual. Thank you.



I think it is more than just that. The lithium ion setting on the pro will allow for safe running naked as it can't over discharge the battery however in that mode it can't run primaries as they operate below the safe voltage cut off. The regular can run both like the pro but could be riskier if running naked. All speculation on my part beyond the info pertaining to the pro as it is based on actual use.


----------

